
My Failed Side Project - ux-app
https://medium.com/@ux_app/a-side-project-tale-of-sour-grapes-187e732c18fa#.9j0r3rjx3sfsdfsdfpoopooweeweeboobs
======
brudgers
I read about a bunch of growthHacking/SEO/spamming/productthing/astroturfing
effort. There wasn't much mention of talking to users getting their feedback
and iteration to improve the product.

Coding is easy. Twittering is easy. Talking to users is hard. Much harder than
socially engineering placement on Product Hunt and less fun than photoshopping
up an ideal "booth babe" or writing a blog post...it's even harder than
posting a blog post to HN because not only does it carry the same risks of
vulnerability but those risks are even greater.

If the project is going to succeed, the push should be to find a small group
of people use the product because it fits their brain...just one.

Good luck.

